# having trouble with new DP 2 breaking bands



## snm (Mar 14, 2013)

hi

I just purchased my first slingshot a Diablo Pro 2..and I'm having issues with it...it keeps breaking bands at the exact same place after only a few shots..it developes a pin hole and then starts tearing...its right where the band slips onto the metal fork (?)...i have tried addng heat shrink on top of the plastic end pieces to no good...i removed the heat shrink and the plastic end pieces as well to no good...i can't feel any sharp edges/burrs on the metal...i am using the black therabands...any help would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Put some flat bands on it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

are you cutting them to short then over stressing by pulling them to far i had that problem once by cutting small diameter tube to short trying to get more tension for my draw length :twocents:


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

The tube mount onto the frame is about the same as the wrist rocket style which I've made out of steel rebar (uglier than a bucket of rat anuses). You might sand down the end of the wire frame and polish them with crocus cloth or rubbing compound for car paint to make it more rounded so as to eliminate any burr on the cut end of that wire frame if such exists that may be putting pinholes in your tubes. A pinhole suggests a burr possibly in the metal end of this production line contraption.

Just off the wall comments for which I may get a warning point, and suggestions..hope they don't offend, my George Carlin style humor sometimes gets in the way of courtesy. Smile and the world smiles with you, frown and you stand alone. Fools rush in but get the best seats.

Folks make their own SSs and use a conventional elastic fastening system instead of store bought mass produced SSs. I have a Barnett self cocking crossbow, for that sort of weaponry Barnett is tops. Making your own SS is not necessarily to save money, it's to have a better SS (and the pleasure of making something that's appealing to oneself AND WORKS). There are a number of commercial mfg's here who make great SSs out of wood, metal, micarta, dinosaur teeth, coprolites or other exotics, but the important rub is with standard tieing methods...smooth, rounded radiused tie points which won't stress elastics much. Also, as 250 Post Club said above, maybe the bands are too short for your draw length. Your "wingspan" may be more than the Barnett engineers and marketers anticipated for "average" draw length. (Masters and Johnson study needed here, LOL?)

The pros who win competitions consistantly here on SSforumdotcom will attest to the preference of not having all the gimicks of the Barnett Diablo...counter weights, wrist supports, sight etc.. Most hate 'em, some do use wrist rocket styles but most prefer home made ones with flat bands. Gimicks are made to sell a product, not necessarily to make it better. The weights are for what? Parkinson's shooters? (no offence) Sales get applaud in board meetings and raises in CEO's salaries and free single malt scotch for Xmas presents. It's amazing Barnett didn't put a laser sight gizmo on this or battery operated grip heater for cold weather, a left and right turn signal for hunting safety and emergency LED, whistle, or mini entrenching tool and fingernail cutter, tweezer, toothpick blabla (Swiss Army SS next with the kewl red handle and cross logo?) and USB CCD micro video and image recorder of great shots in the basement to add to the gimick collection rendered in stainless steel, the Cleopatra's barge of SSs.


----------



## snm (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks for the replies....i'm 5'5"...i never shorten the bands....i'm only drawing to my cheek...so i'm pretty sure i'm not overdrawing...i'm drawing straight too not at an angle.....i thought maybe it was a common problem with this type of slingshot and was hoping to hear from someone who had tried this particular sling...and either had or did not have the same problem...i put the stocker back on and will see how that holds up..the black therabands didnt seem to have that much more "power" anyways...if the stocker holds up then i'll summarize that the therabands have too small an inner diagram...and will most likely try the flat bands as ghost recommended...thank you all for the replies...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe you have a bad batch of tubing. After the above advise try another set of tubes.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You're using black theraband? As you said I would.suggest trying a set of commercial band sets that are made for it and see if you have the same issue, you may just not be able to use thera on it.....


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I had the same problem with my first ss (a cheap chinese Barnett clone), as Susi said I tried to polish the fork tip without success ... when I realized that it was a BAD design (forks too high and bad attachment method) I started to build my own slingshots after gathering lot of information and experiences I've found in the forums ... there are very good designs and beautiful frames, bands/tubes and pouches from vendors here if you don't want to build your own ...


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

If you still have your purchase receipt, return it for something else or request a full refund. Call *Customer Support* and let them know what's happening. They can tell you if they've had similar reports or if there's been a safety recall.

A slingshot that is tearing up new bands is totally useless. As Treefork says, it's possible you got a bad batch of tubes. Latex has a shelf life. Maybe the forks are defective. Who knows.

I love tubes, but I still want a slingshot that can handle *both* tubes and flats. Tubes are more durable than flats, so this definitely should NOT be happening to you after only a "few" shots.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

And the worst off all I forgot to mention a band/tube break near the fork when pulling IS VERY DANGEROUS, it may hit your face or an eye, stop shooting at the first sign of tearing ... that's why I've thrown that ss to the trash ...


----------



## snm (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you all for your comments...

i'll respond more after i have had some sleep...


----------



## snm (Mar 14, 2013)

put the stockers back on....100+ shots....bands still intact...tin can obliviated...i'l keep shooting the stockers for a while...then try some gold therabands...it's possible the black therabands i bought were old stock....the stockers don't seem to have as much hit or speed as the black therabands did though...we'll see...thanks again for the replys...


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Everyone's comments are spot on in my opinion,
I first got back into slingshots when my wife bought me a saunders wrp. Great company, quality product, but very slow nuke tubes, it takes way to much to pull them back, with little to no pay off. 
Alot of people think those wrist braces are a good thing,
I disagree. ,i think if your pulling 40lb tubes all day, wrist brace or not, your gonna develop wrist and forearm problems. As far as durability goes, those tubes should last forever!, there must be an issue with the rubber, or your fork tips. Make the switch to traditional flat band, or Chinese style slingshot's, and you will never look back!


----------

